# Kiser fishing report



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Well after having no luck at Lake Loramie Saturday I decided to go to Kiser today. What a nice day to be on the lake, fishing my normal area of the lake. Two lines out with a jointed shad rap on each. Nice easy paddle around 1.7-2.0 MPH. About 20 min into my paddle as I was turning to go back into the area where I catch most of my crappie and bass my line starting flying out of my spool like crazy. I am sitting here just watching this go out like crazy wondering if he will ever stop. After half of my line is out I tightened up the drag a bit to try to slow him down. That helped very little so I left my pole in the holder and started to paddle like crazy so he does not empty my spool. Once he slowed down I still could not real him in at all. Felt like a huge log in the water. At this point I am thinking one HUGE catfish or a whiper. First he pulls me around as we are drifting with the wind to the other side of the lake. But not wanting to get to close to shore I tried to paddle back out to the middle of the lake. At this point about 30 min in I am wondering how I will ever land this fish, hoping to make it to the beach area to land him. So I let the wind blow up over to the beach area as I am trying not to let him take too much line. About 60 min in we make it to the beach. On the way to the beach each time the water level would drop he would run like crazy. Once to the beach I push the Kayak up on shore and wade out to about 3 feet of water with my net and Bass Pro Shops Grip Master. After about 30 min of trying to get him in close so I could net him he took off out for the deep water again. Since I was very cold by this time I let some line out so I could make it back to the Kayak. Hopped on and started after him bringing some line back in. Now back in 8 FOW I am able to get him to the top of the water and watch him splash around like 4 times. At this point I had enough of this guy so I tightened the drag a bit more since I think he was about done running. Got him to the top again but this time next to the Kayak and tried my net. Well it was too small and I ended up losing it in the lake. So I got out my grip master that I had no luck with using in the past. Well it worked perfect this time at landing my fish. In the end this is what you end up with after 1 hr and 50 min.

Weight: 18.38
Length: 33 in
Girth 22 in


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Aug 13, 2010)

Dude 18 pounds is the state record get that fish to a certified scale! Hope you didn't filet it yet!


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I had it weighed at my local grocery store and I will contact ODNR tomorrow to make sure I do everything correct for the record. The fish is in my freezer right now.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice! Congrats on the monster!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That is a pig of a fish, no doubt. I hate to burst your bubble but that is a true striped bass. 


Great fish none the less! And of course, get it tested (the DNR will take care of that) because you never know. I vote true striped bass though.



Awesome catch!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I posted too soon, you didn't even mention the species.  I just saw the talk of state record and assumed you thought it was a hybrid.


Regardless, I'm green with envy. !!!!!!!


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Aug 13, 2010)

I agree it looks like a true in the picture but I think that a typical 18 pound true would be longer than 33 inches. It will be interesting to hear what the ODNR has to say.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> I agree it looks like a true in the picture but I think that a typical 18 pound true would be longer than 33 inches. It will be interesting to hear what the ODNR has to say.


State record is "only" 41 1/4" & is over twice as heavy.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Aug 13, 2010)

I could certainly be wrong. Looking forward to hear what they say. Either way it is a super nice fish, and from the sounds of it a heck of a fight. 

What did you catch him on if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I was using a 1 1/2 in. Firetiger jointed shad rap with 20lb braided power pro line.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Aug 13, 2010)

Tiny bait for such a large fish. Awesome!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Great fish, and it sounds like you had an epic battle!! Congrats on the win!!


----------



## MARKW6 (May 12, 2007)

What a GREAT fish!!! Pure striper or hybrid.... it is a fish to be proud of..... Mark


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Keith, wanted you to know I came back this morning just to look at your fish in awe.



Doesn't get much better than that in Ohio, period.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

I have to agree. Straight pig! Awesome ohio catch! I would have been Freaking out pulling that thing around, or well... getting pulled around  Congrats


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Back from ODNR, after spending over an hour with Doug looking over the fish it ended up being a striped bass. There is a lot more involved then I thought to figure these fish apart. I learned the stripes mean very little. Both can have broken stripes. What is more important is the anal spine on the fins and the width to length ratio. On the anal spine/fin the 2nd fine should be 1/2 the length of the 3rd for a striped. On a Hybrid the 3rd spine needs to be more then 2/3rd of the 2nd spine. The hybrids width also needs to be more then 2/3rds of the length. Hybrids and stripes also have two marks on there tongue or a Y shape. White bass only have one marking on there tongue.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That's a great striper where striper are common.


Striper ain't common in Ohio! I don't know what you've done with the fish, but I would definitely have it put up on the wall! Congrats again!


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> That's a great striper where striper are common.
> 
> 
> Striper ain't common in Ohio! I don't know what you've done with the fish, but I would definitely have it put up on the wall! Congrats again!


I looked into getting it mounted but they wanted $300. I am not sure I want to spend that kind of cash on it.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

KeithOH said:


> I looked into getting it mounted but they wanted $300. I am not sure I want to spend that kind of cash on it.


I'm not sure how it works with fish, how long they're viable frozen, etc. but you may want to shop around. 

That sounds just a bit expensive, I believe you can get a really sweet replica in the neighborhood of 200-250 bucks. A lot of coin, but how many of those bad boys you gonna catch?!  

If nothing else, at least you have the sweet picture!




Let me ask you this, were you targeting hybrids / striper? Or was it a byproduct of crappie/bass fishing? 

I sincerely hope you head back to Kiser & continue trying to catch these beasts. I'm not sure how many true striped bass there are in there that are this size, but I _know_ there are a bunch of state record hybrids swimming in there. (they've been shocked up by the DNR)

Keep at it!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Keith,
The only compliment I can think of that would really express my appreciation for what you've accomplished is to photoshop MY FACE onto your body holding that honker. 
I hope you understand........ 
LMJ



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Fallen: I try to troll with something that everything hits. I have tried bigger lures to try to catch them with no luck. I looked at the stocking records at the DNR today and the numbers the they put in looks very big to me. He said this must of been one of the first batch of stripers put in the lake in 2005 because of the size. He even had all of the netting records going way back showing all of the sizes of each fish caught in the nets. But they had no recent data.

Jeff: Nice picture, show you buddies what you caught. I think someone can do a better photoshop for you.

I have been fishing Kiser about every other weekend all summer and this is only the 2nd striper I have caught. The other one was much smaller. Next summer the 2005 stripers should be over 20lbs.

I think we need to do a group outing before it gets to cold and try to target them!!!! Sound like a fun weekend to anyone?


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Keith, I REALLY DO have a square head.
I'm up for it, sign me up, my yak goes where the fish are! 
LMJ


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Aug 13, 2010)

Wish I had a yak..........


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> Keith, I REALLY DO have a square head.
> I'm up for it, sign me up, my yak goes where the fish are!
> LMJ


Beware this LMR Jeff guy. I hear his "yak" throws a rooster tail 50' in the air.

Somethin' about 300 lbs of thrust?


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

fallen513 said:


> Beware this LMR Jeff guy. I hear his "yak" throws a rooster tail 50' in the air.
> 
> Somethin' about 300 lbs of thrust?


I picked up a 46 Minn Kota today. Deep Cell Battery. Charger. Rooster tail my tail. "


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I made the newspaper.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

That's awesome congratulations!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Keith, you are still right at the top of the "You Da Man" list! 
Congrats on the fish and the awesome newspaper article, now's the time to start a guide service, buy lotto tickets and ask the prettiest girl out on a date. 
(I'm assuming that would be your lovely wife!)
LMJ


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congratulations. Frame it & hang it up, that's for a lifetime.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Another good day at Kiser today. Three stripers, one LM Bass and one crappie. I lost the picture of the 2nd striper. All three where about the same size. Caught everything on Reef Runners but the crappie. I also released all the fish today so they are more fun to catch next year.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dude.




Stop it. I'm crying over here. AMAZING. 




MUST




BUY



KAYAK.



Keep it up man, you're onto something. Thanks for sharing. 


I'm assuming you're figuring out what they look like on your electronics? Or did you stumble across a feature that holds them? Don't share it if you did.  Just curious if you've always been successful or if you did something different that started working? 

I'm assuming they're really turning on due to the cooler temperatures. 


Those are some healthy fish! Congrats.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

The stripers are Schooling up on the fish finder. Most of the schools are 4-8 fish and today they where hitting the surface so it make it easy to find them. The hard part is trying to make them bite. Today I caught all three fish with in about 1 hour, and all with in about 30 feet of each other. Kiser is a lake where a fish finder comes in very handy. I can paddle 95% of the lake with very few marks on the fish finder. But when you get close to the stripers you can expect about 50 smaller fish to be on the fish finder at the same time.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow. Fallen is right, you've got their number and they are schooling up.
Great. Jealous, I'll be right over.... 

BTW: this is what the State Park says about Lake Kiser fishing. "Kiser Lake offers good catches of largemouth bass, bluegill, channel catfish, crappie and saugeye"
Keith what do you have to say for yourself? This lake doesn't have stripers in it. Time to come clean. 
LOL! 
LMJ


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> Wow. Fallen is right, you've got their number and they are schooling up.
> Great. Jealous, I'll be right over....
> 
> BTW: this is what the State Park says about Lake Kiser fishing. "Kiser Lake offers good catches of largemouth bass, bluegill, channel catfish, crappie and saugeye"
> ...



WELL, I dont know about the saugeye but I do know they used to stock walleye many years ago. I have no idea if there are any around anymore or not. I would think I would of caught one by now if there are many around. They need to add perch, wipers and stripers. I am still waiting on one of those wipers. They have to be 20+lbs by now.

I should be going back out tomorrow. Time for you guys to buy a kayak.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I just have to skip church to come out in morning, Grandkids BD party in afternoon, not enough time it's 98 miles, 2 hours up 75. I already Google Mapped it. 
Maybe next weekend. If no "hot shot" truck run to Ft. Worth and back, my part time job. 
LMJ


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> I just have to skip church to come out in morning, Grandkids BD party in afternoon, not enough time it's 98 miles, 2 hours up 75. I already Google Mapped it.
> Maybe next weekend. If no "hot shot" truck run to Ft. Worth and back, my part time job.
> LMJ



No cheating at Kiser. You will have to leave that 46 Minn Kota at home unless you want a fine. Other then that it looks like you are all ready to go.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I've seen pictures from the DNR of 20+ lbrs coming out of Kiser. Shocked up.


They're _definitely_ in there.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I can't find the picture right now (it's in a friend's inbox, I'll have to have him send it back) but here's about what it looked like. 

Not sure where this hybrid was caught, but WOW.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

That thing is huge. Looks like I may need to try a bigger lure.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Check these out!










www.smacktackle.com



If there is a large shad population in Kiser, you'll have a hard time finding a better bait!


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Check these out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is a HUGE shad population in Kiser. They where jumping out of the water today as the stripers where breaking the surface. I will have to check them out. I think you should send me one of you so I can test them out for you. 

Thanks,


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Did I mention I'm jealous? I can only dream of striper blitzes right now!
> 
> Those baits are called a Gizz 4 & are rather large. Sweet action, perfect for slow trolling through hungry striper.


Come on out tomorrow and we can test them out.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

No Motors Permitted
How big is this lake? Stripes in deep water still or up in shallows chasing bait?
Looks like you have to work for them! 
How do they survive 12 feet of water? 
am I Looking at the right map?

LMJ


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> No Motors Permitted
> How big is this lake? Stripes in deep water still or up in shallows chasing bait?
> Looks like you have to work for them!
> How do they survive 12 feet of water?
> ...


No idea on size. But you will want a Kayak if you want to troll for them like I do. They are in 8.5-9 FOW. Almost to the middle of the lake. Or you could sit in the middle of them and cast.

The deepest part I have found is like 13.2 FOW. Yes you are looking at the map right. Now try to find my spot.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

KeithOH said:


> No idea on size. But you will want a Kayak if you want to troll for them like I do. They are in 8.5-9 FOW. Almost to the middle of the lake. Or you could sit in the middle of them and cast.
> 
> The deepest part I have found is like 13.2 FOW. Yes you are looking at the map right. Now try to find my spot.


should'nt be too hard, Keith, just find your yak! LOL!
Man I wish I could be there at sunup tomorrow, the fish would give themselves away with jumps from what I've read.
Hope they're still on next weekend.
LMJ


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> should'nt be too hard, Keith, just find your yak! LOL!
> Man I wish I could be there at sunup tomorrow, the fish would give themselves away with jumps from what I've read.
> Hope they're still on next weekend.
> LMJ


I never have any luck in the morning at Kiser. But they will be jumping all over the lake. I always do the best after 10 AM.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

They have their own behavior don't they. I'd expect them to be at it first light.
I couldn't get out there until 530 earliest, and light is out at 730. Hmm.
I've done crazier things for stripers.
LMJ


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I have tried from 3AM to sun up with only marking a few fish with no bites. I will never do that again. I felt like crap all day long from no sleep.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

KeithOH said:


> I have tried from 3AM to sun up with only marking a few fish with no bites. I will never do that again. I felt like crap all day long from no sleep.


get'n older too?


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Aug 13, 2010)

Got an extra yak Jeff?


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> get'n older too?


Yes, a whole 36.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> Got an extra yak Jeff?


The smack yak is at the Smacktory, TT Scott or Todd..... 
LMJ


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

My yak is a tandem, two seater. 
Just can't do it tomorrow sorry.
LMJ


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Got out for about 1 hour today. Day started out great with a double. Then the wind changed directions and all the fish disappeared. Found them back in the shallower water next to a tree I found months ago. Forgot to bring some line in so I am not trolling so deep and I got stuck on the tree. My buddy got caught on this tree before. Ended up braking my rod in the process. So is this a good day or bad day of fishing?


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

That sucks you snapped a rod! At least your catching fish consistantly if I ever make the trip up there you will see a p.m. for sure!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

That's a good day CATCHING! The rod is a bad deal but part of the process.
That is one fat striper there. 
LMJ


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Very nice stripers. Those are trophy fish in this state thats for sure. Does Kiser allow fishing at night? I would be hitting points and shallow banks close to deeper water(creek channel). That Chartruese Gizz 4 should do the trick. I got into a bunch of hybrids last night on EF using Chartruese shallow diver. Man when they hit at night they aren't kidding. Nothing like casting for them at night. Cant wait for Nov-Dec striper trip to Lake Cumberland.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Mean Morone said:


> Very nice stripers. Those are trophy fish in this state thats for sure. Does Kiser allow fishing at night? I would be hitting points and shallow banks close to deeper water(creek channel). That Chartruese Gizz 4 should do the trick. I got into a bunch of hybrids last night on EF using Chartruese shallow diver. Man when they hit at night they aren't kidding. Nothing like casting for them at night. Cant wait for Nov-Dec striper trip to Lake Cumberland.


Yes you can fish Kiser at night. Lots of guys fish for catfish at night.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Feeder creeks will be good as the stripers will start(if they haven't already)their spawing run. They always run in the fall and stay all winter(depending on availability of shad) then spawn in the spring. Thats if the creek arms are big enough and deep enough. Casting in the tribs at night in the fall, winter and spring is how I would approach Kiser. Eliminates water and might make it easier for boats with no motors. Might give you a chance at a real big spawner.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Does anyone know if there are springs feeding this lake? I always wondered why the state would put stripers in a lake that doesn't allow motors. There aren't any lakes in Ohio that have the required water quality that stripers need. They just dont do well.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mean Morone, the lake is 12' deep at its deepest point.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/Portals/9/Images/fishing/Lake Maps/pub251.gif


How it supports the hybrid & striped bass population it does, I have no idea.

It almost _has_ to be spring fed.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Aug 13, 2010)

Mean Morone said:


> Does anyone know if there are springs feeding this lake? I always wondered why the state would put stripers in a lake that doesn't allow motors. There aren't any lakes in Ohio that have the required water quality that stripers need. They just dont do well.


I have wondered the same thing. How is it possible for Kiser (basicly a mud hole) to support true stripers, when fish are going belly up in Cumberland?

I look at Buckeye the same way. It is a pretty darn shallow lake from what I have read. 

I really wish the ODNR would wise up and stock Hybrids in a half way decent lake with decent water quality (one that you could actually put a boat on would be nice too). I would love to see what Hybrids could do in a lake like Caeser Creek(southwest ohio). 

I really wish the Indiana would stock them in Brookville as well..............That would make me VERY VERY happy


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Charles Mill is almost as shallow,with the exception of a couple deep holes, ~>20', and a couple midteen. But they are there....or so I hear.
R


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Keith, a taxidermist west of south Zanesville right along st. rt. 22 at White Cottage has mounted 6 fish for me and he is very reasonable at $4.50 an inch. The name of the place is Clossman's Taxidermy. Great catch, hope you do decide to get it mounted.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

multi species angler said:


> Keith, a taxidermist west of south Zanesville right along st. rt. 22 at White Cottage has mounted 6 fish for me and he is very reasonable at $4.50 an inch. The name of the place is Clossman's Taxidermy. Great catch, hope you do decide to get it mounted.



Thanks for the info on the taxidermist. I was thinking about getting it mounted until all the bad luck the last few week. My truck got broken into and I also broke my fishing rod. So I will have to wait until I catch a bigger one next year.


----------

